# Julia, Ass. Manager - by ZaneTheInsane (~BBW, ~~WG, Romance)



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 21, 2011)

_~BBW, ~~WG, Romance_ - A young man meets an attractive woman at his new job who just happens to be one of the assistant managers.

*Julie Ass. Manager
By ZaneTheInsane​*
Working in retail was never truly fun for me. Since Id turned seventeen and been hired at Target, I wanted nothing more than to be in an environment where sales goals, dealing with irritating customers, and being forced to do boring tasks like organizing the aisles was non-existent. However, being in college, and having just lost all vision of what I wanted to do in life, I found myself back home again, with no idea where to go, or what to do. I did however know that because I was no longer in computer science major, my old key operator jobs wouldnt accept me, and I didnt have enough experience for anything elseso I resorted to looking for the kind of job I dreaded. Retail.

It was during these ventures into attempting to get a job that I was pointed in the direction of one store, Sharper Image. My friend Joe worked at Sharper Image, and made a killing in commissions, getting himself various rewards and awards. He thought to bring me into the store, and use my four years of previous retail/sales experience to help me to become an amazing salesman, and hopefully, we would become the leading sales people of the district. Whatever the case, he introduced me to the store manager, Kristen.

Kristen was barely five feet, two inchesand even with heels she only came up to my chest. She would have aroused any FA Im sure, though in my opinion, if you listened to her for five minutes youd re-think that attraction. She was rotund, with a good foot of cleavage showing all the time. She wore a girdle, or so I was told later, just to fit into the business suits she always had on. She was a girly girl, loved gossip, and adored all things pink and fuzzy. Right away I knew this job was going to suck big time. But at least I had a boss who wasnt hard on the eyes. I filled out my paperwork, and did everything required.

As expected, I got the job, and on my first day, I meet Kevin. One of the coolest assistant managers Ive ever met. A year younger than me, and with similar tastes in games, music, and movies, Kevin was fun to hang out with. We rarely got any real work done, though we always made the sales numbers we needed for the day. I still had yet to meet Julia, the other assistant manager (why a store had two, I have no clue, the place was damn tiny). From what Id heard from Kevin, Julia was a divorced mother, and unlike Kristen, was a bit of a tom-boy. I was curious to learn more, but didnt bother to ask. 

Id worked there a week, mostly with Kevin, sometimes with Kristen. And then came the first night, one Friday, after my morning classes, that I was working with Julia. I walked in, and saw her for the first time. The first thing I noticed about her was her hair, she was a red-head, bright curly auburn hair. She had a lovely face, round green eyes, a cute nose, and cheek bones which just defined her face, without being over-powering. Her cheeks were rounded, and her chin doubled slightly. Her lips were thin, but not overly so, she looked very serious, glasses on her face, small, yet well suited to her pulled back hair, and all-business demeanor.

She was behind the counter in the back, and came out from back there to introduce herself. She smiled, and I instantly smiled back, her smile seemed quite endearing. Her clothes looked like shed had them for a while, and had no doubt had them a good ten or twenty pounds ago, when theyd actually fit without all the bulges and curves. No complains here though. She had round full breasts, d-cup I was positive, her arms were fleshed out, but not overly so, plump would be a good word. Next was her stomach, which I would have to say took the brunt of the weight. She looked nearly six months pregnant, her shirt rode up, and her pants were buttoned, straining ever so subtly. Her pants, khakis at the time, left nothing on her bottom to the imagination, panty lines clearly visible. Her legs looked thick, but didnt strain her pants as much as her paunch or posterior did.

She shook my hand with a firm grip, and introduced herself. I did likewise, and I began to hesitate once she went back towards the desk. I wondered, from her very business-like attitude if she would be just another boss, no real fun or of any interest. Of course I had no idea what was in store for me at the time, nor the immense amount of fun, and intrigue that would be involved later. So, I went about my job, and enjoyed occasional glances at Julias round bottom, full breasts, or round pot-belly. The shift ended, and as was always the case, the manager on shift, and the employee had to do the walk to the bank, then head their separate ways. Corporate policy sucks sometimes when youre looking to get home and to bed for an early morning the next day.

Julia and I spoke, talking about customers, business, Kristen, basically all business. Finally, as we closed the main gate of the store, I asked her, point blank, why she seemed so serious? She laughed and said that she wasnt actually being serious; she just took her job seriously, and had a very sarcastic personality. So, I poked fun at myself by pointing out that likely there were a couple of times during the night in which wed spoken, were I thought shed been serious. She giggled, saying she had been pulling my leg for the most part. And thats how we began to talk. 

Over the next month, Julia and I spoke a great deal. I was growing more and more fond of her, and she seemed to be more relaxed around me. Finally, one day we came upon the topic of poetry. Julia, having been an English major in college, was intimately familiar with writing, reading, and working with poetry. So, I figured perhaps she could give me some help with my poems and readings. I asked her, and she said yes, asking where we would meet up. I told her that it would be easiest to swing by my place to print out the poems, and then we could go grab coffee. 

So, after work, we headed to my house, which was empty for the next three months because my parents were away, and the siblings were with them. So, I drove to my home, Julia following me. I let her in, and gave her a brief tour around the house. She seemed very quiet, oddly so. I was almost inclined to ask her what was wrong, but I thought better of it. So I led Julia up to my room, thinking nothing of it at all. I told her to sit down, and grabbed the print outs of some of my poetry thinking to give them to her to read. I sat down next to her, and asked what she was thinking. She turned to me, and kissed me on the lips suddenly, smiling shyly afterwards. I kissed her back deeply, pulling her closer to me.

Suddenly it was a frenzy of clothes coming off, kissing, caressing, and intimate play. Soon she was atop my naked form, her full belly pressing against my abs, her breasts swinging with the motion we were making. It was hard, passionate sex, unlike anything Id ever done before. Her ass shook against my thighs, her gut rippled with every thrust, her breasts flopped up and down, my hands caressing her back, down to her bottom, then across her thighs, slowly over to her love-handles, and across her soft, flabby belly. Then up to her breasts, cupping them, lightly playing with her nipples, pulling her closer as I kissed her. Then bringing her close and locking onto her nipples with my lips, sucking slowly on them, despite our rapid pace. We continued for nearly an hour, both of us so enthralled, and in need of sexual pleasure that it was like a marathon to make up for lost time.

It was fortunate the house was empty, otherwise I have no doubt that everyone would have heard us on my small bed, they would have heard Julias shout of glee as she orgasmed, and both our loud moans and groans as we orgasmed together, unintentionally, creating the climax for our evenings events. While we cuddled there in the after-glow of our sexual act, we sighed and held each other close. Then, being the belly lover I am, I began to caress her lovely paunch. Within seconds she sucked it in, and blushed. I asked her what was wrongand she said she was fat from being pregnant, and that she was embarrassed by her huge gut. To her she didnt mind the other growth, but her belly seemed to have taken the brunt of it, and she hadnt had the time to workout, or the money to go to the gym.

I looked at her, and explained to her all my likes, how I was a fat admirer, how I enjoyed and loved not only seeing a woman be fat, but seeing her in tight clothes, watching her jiggle, wobble, and ripple. I spoke to her over all the things I knew at the time about myself when it came to fat, bbws, fas and the like. She listened to all of it, intrigued, yet wary. Finally I told her that I did also enjoy the idea of weight gain, and that I enjoyed the concept of a woman outgrowing her clothes, blimping, and getting bigger. She looked at me, and said okay, and she said though it embarrassed her, she would try out. And with that Julia relaxed her belly, and it bulged outwards, bigger than Id thought before, because it looked like shed been sucking it in even during our intimacy of moments ago.

And so it went, for the next week or so, Julia and I dated, though mostly we just went out for coffee or dinner, and came back to my place to have sex. After which, she and I decided just to date for a bit, and see how it would work out without the sex involved. Julia, in fact, suggested this idea, though she seemed to be reluctant to do so. I asked her what was going on, and she told me that she was working on a surprise for me, and it wouldnt be done for a few months. Later that evening, in the store, I saw her talking to Kristen, and Kristen made some motions around her, and did similarly with Julias own body. I speculated on what they might be discussing, but couldnt guess as to what it might have been. Looking back, it seems rather obvious to me, but then again, hindsight is twenty-twenty.

So the months passed, and it seemed like Julia and I were compatible enough, though there was some fundamentals which we disagreed on. And it seemed like Julias round belly shrank, becoming about half the size it once was, no longer straining her pants, though the rest of her seemed to strain her clothes just as much. I was disappointed with it, but she was too much fun, and had an interesting view of things. So on we went, finally just days before my family came home, and we were closing the store together that night. Julia was sitting in the back, grumbling about something as she did the paper-work for the night. I finished helping the last customers out, and then closed the front gate part way to keep others from coming back in. I went slowly to the back, wondering what Id be doing tonight, Julia and I hadnt made plans, and I was debating on playing World of Warcraft, or perhaps going to be early.

I got to the back and Julia kept grumbling. I waltzed over and hung my arms around her next, and asked her why she was groaning so much. She said that shed eaten way too much for dinner this evening, and that shed been hungrier than normal, but shed gotten way too much. I asked her why she finished it all then. She stood up and stretched, saying it was because she knew I liked it when she was very full. I laughed a bit, coming up behind her and rubbing her belly, which had the feel of being quite dense now. She giggled as I held her that way, her plush bum pressed against my crotch. Be careful, she said, you might push too hard. I laughed and told her I would be careful with her full belly. She smiled coyly, and said, You know, its getting bigger. She pushed me back towards the wall with her rump, wiggling it against my crotch. 

She held me there, telling me not to move. She leaned over slightly, her bottom against my manhood while she fiddled with her shirt and pants. She unbuttoned her shirt from what I could see, and messed around with something on her back under her undershirt. Finally I heard her sigh, and saw her throw something over past a few boxes, I only caught a fleeting glimpse of it, something peach or yellowish in color. Then she messed around underneath again, and threw, what looked like her bra, over there too. Then she inhaled deeply, and began to button up her shirt again, standing upright against me as she did so. Unfortunately, her hair prevented me from seeing anything much. 

Finally she turned around, and I looked at her, and her shirt was straining like it had been when I first met her, if not a bit more so. I grinned, and rubbed her belly. She told me to stop for a moment, and she backed against me again. She asked me to put my arms around her. I wrapped my arms around her, lightly holding my hands around her belly button, plenty of room left if Id wanted to grab her close. She said to give her a minute, she had to relaxshed been sucking it in all day long just to keep from bursting the girdle. My eyebrows popped up, and a second later, her belly expanded. Slowly it grew, and grew, popping the buttons on her shirt, making her undershirt ride up. Finally it stopped, and I realized there was very little slack left in my reach. I barely could grip my hands together around her middle. 

She pulled my hands off before I could begin to caress, and turned around. Her belly looked huge, and I stood there dumbfounded by her expanded blimp belly. It looked like she had doubled its size; she looked like she was pregnant with twins in size, though her belly hung over her crotch, almost covering the crotch of her jeans entirely. She rubbed her gut, and giggled at me, asking how I liked it? I told her I adored it, and I loved how huge shed gotten. She walked over to me, pressing her fat belly against me. I instantly became aroused. Her stomach was so round, soft, and squishy. Yet, it remained relatively round when just hanging out. I asked Julia why she had gotten so big. She told me that she had been dieting, trying to eat better, and slim down from her pregnancy nearly five years ago, but shed never been able to. At a certain point shed given up, but she still tried to eat relatively little. After that one night a few months ago, she had thought, why not just eat what I want, and what I like, relax, and see what happens. So, she had, indulging, enjoying, and sometimes when she wanted to tease me, gorging herself. 

As a result, she told me, shed gained nearly forty pounds in the past three months or so. I was taken aback. I told her I loved how shed grown, and how fat shed gotten. At that moment she asked if I would rub her stuffed belly before we headed out. I sat down with her, and rubbed, caressed, and massaged her belly. She burped a couple times, sighing a bit, enjoying the relief of pressure. Suddenly a loud noise filled the room, and Julia blushed fiercely, her eyes popping open from having been practically shut. She whispered softly that she couldnt believe shed just farted in front of me. I laughed, too aroused by her bloated state to care about it, assuring her that she was so incredibly beautiful.

She smiled a bit, though she was still almost as red as her hair. After fifteen minutes or so, we headed out to my place, for what would be a huge and intimate romp. For the next few days, Julia kept over-eating, and I kept giving her a massage at the end of the shift, sometimes ending in sex in the backroom, sometimes ending in her just going home, depending on what was going on with her son. The belly massages continued, and so did the sensuality and sexuality associated with them. Soon enough Julia and I were frequently having stuffing sessions in the back room after hours. Once she was so stuffed and bloated that I had to rub her belly for nearly an hour before we were able to leave. Sex that night was the most amazing of our relationship up to that point!

In the end, it wasnt meant to be though. I was just not old enough, or mature enough to be a father to her son, and she was looking for someone not only much more mature in that sense, but someone who would be able to help her support her family. I could make neither claim, thus we ended up breaking up, though we were intimate a few times after that. Julia never lost the weight she gained, and after getting engaged last I heard, she had another child, and put on even more weight. I havent seen her in some time, but I imagine shes enjoying life, and being fat as well hopefully. And that, as they say, is the end.


----------



## Ulvrik (Apr 22, 2011)

that was one of the best stories i have read for a long time ^^ wonderfult ^^


----------



## Raider X (Aug 15, 2011)

I enjoyed this story and the descriptions were great.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Oct 17, 2020)

Raider X said:


> I enjoyed this story and the descriptions were great.


Wassup X?


----------

